

Geocities - "Under Construction" gif archive - dlnovell
http://www.textfiles.com/underconstruction/

======
zandorg
On the topic of Geocities shutting down, I found an option in wget which
ignores existing files - because Yahoo has a 503 error if you try to spider
too many pages.

It's -nc which means 'no clobber' - which is the least helpful phrase
considering you could say 'ignore existing'...

When you get a 503, wait about an hour, and then run wget until it fails, then
wait an hour, etc, until you've got all 10mb of your webspace.

Also -np to only spider below your page on Geocities.

~~~
thwarted
"no clobber" matches the shell option of the same name.

------
axod
So all we've really done is replace that lot with the word "Beta".

~~~
buugs
I'm waiting to see what next big advancement in web development the angled
beta graphic changes into.

------
derwiki
It would be interesting to see the trend of using "under construction"
graphics over time. At some point it just clicked that web pages are -always-
under construction, and we didn't have to be as explicit about it anymore.

------
tybris
Web 0.9 was awesome.

~~~
zandorg
I guess you could call it HTML 1.0...

------
dlnovell
I know this isn't news, the news would be that they're taking Geocities
offline, but I thought this animated gif "Under Construction" archive was
hilarious.

~~~
DannoHung
It's sort of poignant, in a way. Like, "For sale, baby shoes, never used."

~~~
trafficlight
[http://www.thesixtyone.com/abledanger/song/For+Sale%3A+Baby+...](http://www.thesixtyone.com/abledanger/song/For+Sale%3A+Baby+Shoes%2C+Never+Worn/61912/)

------
GHFigs
Time to start collecting the millions of variations on the "standard" orange
RSS logo, and 80x15 badges, and social network follow buttons, et cetera.

------
aristus
I think he did a grep for " _construct_.gif". This image:

[http://www.textfiles.com/underconstruction/SiSiliconValleyVi...](http://www.textfiles.com/underconstruction/SiSiliconValleyVista2013constructor-
index.gif)

Is from an ancient version of JavaDoc if I remember correctly.

------
jonny_noog
Film noir under construction:

[http://www.textfiles.com/underconstruction/CaCapeCanaveralOr...](http://www.textfiles.com/underconstruction/CaCapeCanaveralOrbit1801Construction.gif)

Classy.

------
v2interactive
What is up the the guy at the end with the bulging crotch?

~~~
trafficlight
That's what you'd call laying pipe.

------
markbao
Dialup users beware!

------
clutchski
be thankful. history we can laugh at is rare.

------
teeja
Good gawd, y'all!

Why do I think of MTV when I see all that? Dire Straits!

------
RevRal
Nostalgia overload.

------
yan
<MARQUEE><BLINK><FRAMESET>THESE ARE AWESOME!

~~~
prodigal_erik
You forgot such gems as <font effect=emboss> and <audioscope>, which I was
blissfully ignorant of until seeing Kibo make fun of them a decade ago.

[http://groups.google.com/group/alt.fan.warlord/msg/dc569dfec...](http://groups.google.com/group/alt.fan.warlord/msg/dc569dfec8f204bd)

------
hypermatt
My childhood coming back to me !

------
leif
who else wants a "web 1.0" holiday?

